# Bustner Elegance i 920 G



## jacquiw (Jul 21, 2017)

Can anyone help?

Just took delivery of a new Bustner Elegance i 920 G, where can I obtain an Owners Manual? Thank you


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Jacqui,

Welcome to Motorhome Facts. 

I would suggest the dealer who supplied it. There should have been one included in the handover pack.

Drew


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jacqui. 

As Drew has said the very first call should be to the supplying dealer. did they complete a handover with you? 

Any new vehicle should come with a very comprehensive information pack, including not just base vehicle info but on all the fitted appliances.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome Jacqui. 

What they said ?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Any of these any good ?

https://www.buerstner.com/nc/uk/ser...wnload&cHash=ba274d27b6281f7bb8e74960c7091a91

Terry


----------

